

Kevin Rose quits CEO role at Digg - monkeygrinder
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3237629/kevin-rose-quits-ceo-role-at-digg/?cmpid=sbycombinatorschapman

======
jacquesm
That's not the original title, which is simply "Kevin Rose quits CEO role at
Digg".

see also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1650814>

(still on the homepage)

------
fbnt
Talk about linkbait:

 _"Rose, the founder and chief architect of Digg, took up the role of interim
CEO when Jay Adelson resigned in April."_

That's it. nothing to see here, move along..

